# Seven Deadly Sins



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Which one do you have the most trouble with?

Lust
Gluttony
Greed
Sloth
Wrath
Envy
Pride

I think mine is wrath.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Greed.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sloth and apathy towards others. I'm very, very lazy. That's a big part of the reason why I didn't go to school from age 12-17 and why I have had many long periods of unemployment in my life. Looking for work is so distasteful, boring, time consuming, nerve wracking. University was no ball either.

I don't do mean things to people actively but I don't do anything really nice for others either. Like I've seen several people drop a glove on the ground while walking and I said nothing. And when I was a teenager I refused to help my dad with housework even though my mom was ill and he was working full-time. I don't call up people when I should. 

Sort of a cross between apathy/uncaring and laziness.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Lust for me though obviously it isn't acted upon. It just stays in my mind, for better or for worse.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably sloth, it's not that i'm lazy though, i've always pulled my weight, its just the more i think, the more life seem's like being in a hamster wheel...if i keep myself busy i don't think as much....life's like a storm in a teacup...


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Sloth, Lust and a little bit of Envy.

Lust is so hard to resist though because of the porn. I hate myself for disappointing God._


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

All of them except for greed. I'm proud of that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Sloth, Lust and a little bit of Envy.
> 
> Lust is so hard to resist though because of the porn. I hate myself for disappointing God._


oh don't get me wrong i've experienced them all in the past, like probably most other people on earth, god's probably sitting up in heaven with elvis sippin cocktails and laughin his *ss off ....well at least i hope elvis is in heaven, otherwise i'll have to go to hell.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mostly just sloth, and a little bit of envy and lust.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I would say sloth.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Lust , pride ,wrath and sloth 
Lust - not that interested in long term relationship mor into short term fun
Pride - can't ask for help and won't ask for help 
Wrath - I can be mean and vengeful if pushed far enough for long enough
Sloth- I'm quit happy doing f all and don't need to be busy all the time .


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Probably sloth. If I can get out of hard work. I will.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i voted sloth... not sure why, i try to do things. i guess i always feel like i should have achieved more.

i would say greed, but i'm the least greedy person i know. i'm just very judgmental about greed.

i have a moderate degree of all of the other ones. lust lately, but thats accompanied by the desire for a long term relationship so its not a problem. i do masturbate a lot


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't decide.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Assuming I'd be a christian and following a religion that believes in these... probably sloth the most.

But thankfully my life is free of sin.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I wanted to say lust but then I decided to be honest with myself and vote for gluttony , when I was 20 I weighed only 84 , and had no problems whatsoever , not only I didn't have any problems whatsoever but lots of colorful girls were interested in me , now I weigh about 116 kilos , I have blood pressure , i'm fat , my thighs rub together , I can't walk long distances , hell I have trouble getting up when i'm in the bath !


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have them all except greed and envy. 2 down, 5 to go.

I struggle a lot with lust, gluttony and sloth. There's wrath in there somewhere too, but it's not what worries me the most.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Envy.

(Pride is a sin?!)


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Lust and Envy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not really sure. Maybe lust :stu


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Pride


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Gluttony.

Spent most of my income for good food and culinary trips.

Spent the rest for dieting regime, gym membership, sport equipments etc to burn off the calories.

Eat like a pig, work out like overdosing on adrenaline.

It's an evil circle for me, really, especially when my job requires BMI under 18.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

definitely envy :/


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Why don't i have an option to check everything off.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't even know what those words mean.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm very slothly in reading my Bible.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

Sloth.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Definitely sloth.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess lust for me.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yawn... I guess... If I had to choose... It'd probably be... Yawn... Sloth.


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

Sloth. No doubt.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Envy, although sloth is a pretty close second.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Gluttony. I am in aa place where I eat to feel even the minimal amount of "joy"


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

Envy & Gluttony for me.
Always comparing myself to other people and wishing I was as brave as them or had their experiences, also use food as both a comforter and a reward so have too much.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

all of them at one point or another


----------



## adamknox (Jan 17, 2011)

Which one does Murder fall under?...


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Lust is my main sin. It is about not being able to stop wanting what I can not have. 

Gluttony coupled with it are the only ways I have for numbing the pain and the feeling of being lost.

Not being able to work for long term unless I get some satisfaction out of it, does it count as sloth ? Because that is what happens to me. 

I also, just like everyone, have tendency for pride but I feel I have somewhat control over it.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd say gluttony closely followed by sloth.

I've never been good with controlling my eating. When I was younger I was much more active so it wasn't really a problem but over the last 10 years or so I've been alternating between being mildly overweight and considerably obese. 

I put sloth as second because I think my laziness mainly stems from my eating habits related to dealing with stress and emotional issues. Whenever I lose a bit of weight and eat more healthily I seem to automatically become less lazy.

To be honest though, I think having time to be lazy is a real luxury which everyone should get a reasonable amount of during their lifetime.


----------



## Tybay (Aug 25, 2014)

It's a hard match between Envy and Pride. In the end I chose Envy but because that's what tormenting me the most right now. 
I feel like a failed artist, and my father is being very sucessful with his writings this year. I hate hearing him tell me about how many people read his stuff, who commented what, who contacted him to read whatever poem of his on whatever radio wherever. Then I see the reception on my own pieces and it's non-existant. 
That is killing me, I want to be supportive and happy for him but I can't stop feeling that he's rubbing his success on my face.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Pride, also known as dignity and self-valuation.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Greed and gluttony

This is how I would order them:

1. Greed
2. Gluttony
3. Sloth
4. Lust
5. Envy
6. Pride 
7. Wrath


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Sloth, followed by lust.

Interesting to see that laziness is something we seem to share, to an overwhelming degree.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Sloth and Lust are a toss up. 
I chose Sloth.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked 'Envy', but I also have trouble with Lust, Sloth, and Gluttony.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I like this poll! I debated back and forth between sloth and gluttony. I went with gluttony because I'm eating right now. :lol


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Grumpy. I really hate that ****ing dwarf.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Sloth and greed.

I think a lot of us actually struggle with greed but don't realize it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

envy is the only sin imo, and it will probably be the cause of the end of human being


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The one I relate to the most is gluttony. Damn you food.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm kinda surprised Sloth is winning by such a big margin. I know I can be lazy a lot too, but ultimately it is not usually laziness but a result of fear/anxiety caused by SA which makes me seem like a slothful layabout. So I chose Envy... Too often I am far too envious of people who have it better than me.


----------

